# ----APR SALE---- Oktoberfest ----APR SALE----



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

On *September 25th* through *October 26th* APR will be having the best sale of the year.
This sale applies to all North American APR Dealers. 
*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - *$599* For a *FULLY LOADED ECU!* Normal Price $1203
- All 1.8T - *$499* For a *FULLY LOADED ECU!* Normal Price $1103
- All VR6, 2.5L and 4.2L are *$100 OFF!* Normal Price $499-599
- All Porsche ECU Upgrades are *10% OFF!*
- Existing APR Software customers may *UPGRADE* to a *FULLY LOADED ECU* for *$149!*
- Customers Interested in a Single Program Only may take *$50 OFF* the Retail Price!
*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
- Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
- 91 Octane Performance
- 93 Octane Performance
- 100 Octane Performance
- Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output
*A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:*
- Program Switching :: Ability to Switch APR Performance Maps without Purchasing Extra Hardware
- Fault Code Erase :: Erases ECU Fault Codes
- Security Lockout :: Locks APR Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
- Anti-Theft :: -Kill Switch- Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected
*APR Hardware Sale:*
- Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes *10% OFF!*
- APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems *10% OFF* Select Systems!
- APR Exhausts Systems *10% OFF!*
- APR Intercooler Systems *15% OFF!*
- APR Bipipe *15% OFF!*
- APR R1 Diverter Valve *15% OFF!*
- All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump *10% OFF!*
- All APR/Brembo Big Brake Systems *FREE SHIPPING!*
Visit GoAPR.com for full price details!


----------

